# java moss and weeping moss



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

This may help:
Weeping: http://www.aquamoss.net/Weeping-Moss/Weeping-Moss.htm
Java: http://www.aquamoss.net/Java-Moss/Java-Moss.htm


----------



## shonick (Jun 8, 2010)

I read those already before I posted here, but it can not tell the differences. Is there anyway that we can identify with normal eyes?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe post a pic of what you have and let us do the identifying. Those two mosses look different to me in that website's pics. The java moss looks thinner and not as bushy while the weeping looks more branchy and fuller is what I see in that site's pics.


----------



## shonick (Jun 8, 2010)

Can you please tell me what kind of this moss is?
Thanks


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Definitely not java moss. Looks much like willow moss.


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

I second willow moss.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Great. I look and I also say it isn't Java Moss. But I also don't know what it is, so I googled Willow Moss and it sure looks like what you have!

http://www.aquamoss.net/Willow-Moss/Willow-Moss.htm


----------



## shonick (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you very much. I read somewhere that Willow Moss is the same type as Java Moss, but Java Moss for warn water and Willow Moss is for cold water. Is that right?

Do fish/fry eat Willow Moss? Which moss does fish prefer to eat most?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

shonick said:


> Thank you very much. I read somewhere that Willow Moss is the same type as Java Moss, but Java Moss for warn water and Willow Moss is for cold water. Is that right?
> 
> Do fish/fry eat Willow Moss? Which moss does fish prefer to eat most?


I know where you read that first statement, but I really do not see how that person has come to that conclusion. Willow Moss is VERY different in appearance from Java Moss. If anything, Java Moss is more similar to Christmas Moss. 

Willow Moss has a brownish stem that has long leaves protruding from it. It is also a "large" moss in the sense it prefers to spread out rather than grow in dense. The big leaves also give it this larger look.

Java Moss is stringy with small leaves. It is more of a deep green and does grow in dense.

Both mosses are easy to grow and prefer cold(er) water. They will still do fine in warmer water, depending what the term 'warmer' entails.

Many times, fry love to hide in moss and they also feed from the microorganisms that can be found within a dense bundle of moss. Some adult fish enjoy laying their eggs in it. I don't know of any fishes that eat moss. Maybe goldfish?


----------

